# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Last trip's primary result

## captaind

This as a pure siphon from 1850 ft away. This spring has been running for at least 150 years.

BTW. That's Linston of Linston's Taxi

https://vimeo.com/68345729

----------


## yetta

Ahhhh, nice fresh wata!!!!  Looking good Captain.

----------

